# Bluetooth



## marioapidi (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola como estan, estoy trabajando con un modulo de bluegiga el WT-12 para un proyecto con bluetooth pero no obtengo resultados, necesito ayuda para poder indentificar donde esta el problema talvez me puedan facilitar información o algun esquematico para poderlo implementar y hacer pruebas por favor cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida, gracias


----------



## Aristides (Ene 19, 2007)

En este sitio encontrarás un manual, que a pesar de no ser mismo que buscás, posiblemente puedas sacar algo de información útil:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=30068


----------



## fede_6 (Dic 21, 2011)

hola como andas che, en este link tenes soporte de la fabrica bluegiga http://www.bluegiga.com/support te registrar y tenes toda la info de modulo y software. cualquier cosa avisame yo estoy renegando con el wt 41 jajjajaj espero que te sirva


----------

